# Meet the World’s First “Intelligent” Turntable



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Kickstarter is routinely filled with innovative and intriguing products, such as the technology we’re featuring today: the LOVE turntable. We’ve seen some incredibly unique turntable variations over the years (including one recent Kickstarter deck with a levitating platter), but we’ve never seen anything quite like this. LOVE completely rewrites how a record is played, while offering all of the modern conveniences that true lifestyle audio fans demand.

Billed as an “Intelligent Record Player,” LOVE is a highly stylized handheld turntable device that eliminates the need for any kind of rotating platter; the device turns counterclockwise on a still record, using a traditional stylus with a sensor that scans a record for proper performance. And there’s no need to worry about LOVE damaging your favorite LP, as it supports itself using a large footpad that rests securely on the label area of a record. What’s even cooler is that LOVE can be controlled by a smartphone. Using a mobile device, owners can initiate playback, skip and repeat tracks, crank up the volume, and change RPM speeds. 

LOVE works by using one of two platters (7-inch or 12-inch) to physically hold a record. The turntable then scans the record to determine size and playback speed. Once initiated, owners can connect LOVE to speakers, headphones, a receiver, or whole home wireless system (Sonos is supported) using onboard Bluetooth, Wi-Fi or a wired 3.5mm connection. 










World-renowned industrial designer Yves Behar conceived LOVE’s physical design. Its gorgeous sleek exterior is classy, sporting richness and flowing lines befitting of an analog source. Internally, LOVE features a lithium battery capable of playing 15 sides of 12-inch LP records.

LOVE’s manufacturer provides basic specifications on its Kickstarter page. Wow and Flutter is rated at 0.2%, while rumble is said to be less than -60dB. It has an operating bandwidth of 20 Hz to 18 kHz with a digital sample rate of 44 kHz/16-bit. 

LOVE’s current Kickstarter campaign has stomped its original $50,000 goal, currently sitting about $380,000 shy of $1 million (and there’s still 18 days to go). You can jump on board for a minimal pledge of $329. That fee fetches the LOVE turntable, two record bases, an aptX Bluetooth adapter, a 7-inch vinyl adapter, and associated power cords.

For more information, visit the product's Kickstarter page by clicking here.


Image Credit: LOVE Turntable


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

What happens when my cats attack it?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Or it attacks the cat?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

What, no VTA adjustment? :foottap:
I imagine sales will be aimed at those who are attracted to the medium for it's recently found coolness factor. 
Seems like a decent product that will lend some much sought after convenience to vinyl.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ajinfla said:


> What happens when my cats attack it?


That could be a slight problem...


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

If the unit rotates, not the disc, how does the 3.5 mm cord plug in?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

dschlic1 said:


> If the unit rotates, not the disc, how does the 3.5 mm cord plug in?


I sent that very question to them... haven't heard a response


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to the Comments page on the product's Kickstarter web-space:


> ... The turntable also comes with a Bluetooth dongle that would connect to the 3.5mm jack of your speakers/stereo/etc... The player would then connect to the dongle via Bluetooth.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like a derivative of the classic Lirpa record player. :unbelievable:








Full story here: http://forum.polkaudio.com/discussion/166823/audio-magazine-april-1978-prof-lirpa-vdrs-full-review


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

dschlic1 said:


> If the unit rotates, not the disc, how does the 3.5 mm cord plug in?


I was thinking about this too... it's not impossible to have the jack rotate inside its housing and have brushes instead of hard solder contact. Between that and the fact that the plug itself can rotate inside the jack, we might have an answer to the question. Properly designed and executed, this can work pretty well... but I'd also guess that if something is going to fail mechanically, this would be one of the weaker points in the system. 

Morhpeus Lighting makes a moving-head fixture called the Panabeam which makes use of this idea, making it the only moving light with effectively infinite pan and tilt capability. All others are limited by how far they are willing to flex/twist wire looms.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

This is so incredible and revolutionary. I wonder how much it would cost in the market once commercialized. I hope many people will support this project.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

DqMcClain said:


> I was thinking about this too... it's not impossible to have the jack rotate inside its housing and have brushes instead of hard solder contact. Between that and the fact that the plug itself can rotate inside the jack, we might have an answer to the question. Properly designed and executed, this can work pretty well... but I'd also guess that if something is going to fail mechanically, this would be one of the weaker points in the system.
> 
> Morhpeus Lighting makes a moving-head fixture called the Panabeam which makes use of this idea, making it the only moving light with effectively infinite pan and tilt capability. All others are limited by how far they are willing to flex/twist wire looms.


I would be concerned about brush noise for an audio signal, or even a digital signal.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I would be concerned about brush noise for an audio signal, or even a digital signal.



Yeah, so would I... perhaps with sufficient cleverness in the engineering and care in the fabrication, that can be alleviated. I would also guess that they're not going to answer this particular question because it's something they spent a lot of time figuring out and they want a patent or something.


----------

